# pintaloosa horses



## MBhorses (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey,

I wanted to see you all pintaloosa horses. Who using them for breeding mares or studs? I would really like to buy back one of my 2009 bay pintaloosa colt from my mare i had to sell last year. he is very nice horse nice bloodlines.

give us your whys and why not

for breeding?

also the cost of pintaloosa higher priced or not? i know bloodlines and etc play in the pricing of this horses,but just wondering what you all might have paid ball park figures.i know the world today the minis have drop in prices alot in some areas.

also how many folks had to sell a miniature for some reason or another and you hated you had to sell them.




my husband and i had alot of problems last year to make a long story short so i had to sell my whole herd. i am getting a few of them back thank God.I sure miss my sweet minis once our house gets rebuild from the fire in jan

thanks melissa

example of my losses i had high dollars horses i had to sell quick so the new owners got GREAT DEALS from our lost.

when you are in a no win place and have to sell per spouse you let your love minis go to good homes for nothing

also have you sold a horse for one price then the new owners if you decide to buy back raise the price higher then they paid?i know most folks do make some off of the minis they sell i understand that. It is hard because i would love some of my minis back but i can't get them for those $500 prices i sold them for. I sold mares in foal for only $500 the mares prices from $5,000 to 1,000 when i got them,because i had to move out long story.i wanted to make sure they went to good homes more then the money.i just wish i could get great horses for prices like that



but i would hate to see someone go thur what i went thur

i love this pintaloosa mini orion

http://www.darrominis.com/morepicsoforion.html


----------



## crponies (Jun 6, 2009)

I think pintaloosa can be a stunning pattern, such as on Orion. Keep in mind there are some people that like to keep their pintos free from appy, and some people who want to keep their appies free from pinto. However, there are also plenty of people I'm sure that like them mixed. Of course you know that conformation should always come first, but after that miniatures are so much fun because they have almost every color and pattern under the rainbow.


----------



## georgiegirl (Jun 6, 2009)

crponies said:


> I think pintaloosa can be a stunning pattern, such as on Orion. Keep in mind there are some people that like to keep their pintos free from appy, and some people who want to keep their appies free from pinto. However, there are also plenty of people I'm sure that like them mixed. Of course you know that conformation should always come first, but after that miniatures are so much fun because they have almost every color and pattern under the rainbow.



Pinto will not register a horse with any Appaloosa in the background.

Personally I dont care for the Pintaloosas. I looked all over for a horse that was eligible to be registered in Pinto with no Ap background. I finally found one, and purchased it one thousand miles from my home. It only took me about a year to find the right one.


----------



## Little Indian Acres (Jun 6, 2009)

I personally love the look of Pintaloosas. But similar to the post above, we want most of our show horses to qualify for Pinto as well and so I am trying to keep down the amount of Appaloosa in our herd, that is the only reason that Wampum is for sale!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 6, 2009)

I absolutely love the pintaloosas and am actually trying to breed for some but I also breed for solids and pintos just trying to please everyone. Here is my pintaloosa filly and I am hoping to have another in a couple of months out of her dam by our Double Destiny son. You can see she is getting the mottling around her muzzle and eyes and she has a frosted blanket that shows on her dark spots.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 6, 2009)

I was totally surprised when I saw "pintaloosa" breeding in miniatures. Crossing pinto and appy is a big no no in the appy world....no registration for that mix. Gotta say though that since I've gotten over the shock I've seen some I really like.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 6, 2009)

> Pinto will not register a horse with any Appaloosa in the background...I looked all over for a horse that was eligible to be registered in Pinto with no Ap background. I finally found one, and purchased it one thousand miles from my home. It only took me about a year to find the right one.


Well, I have proof that there is no such thing as KNOWING there is no appy or pinto in most,



if not all of our mini's backgrounds. I had one mare who has absolutely NO appy shown in her pedigree...not one single appy...they are _all _pinto and solids. Yet, she snowflaked out as a five year old, and even before that, had produced three appy foals for her former owner. Since then, when bred to my truely solid bay stallion, she has produced several more appy-blanketed foals, and a couple born solid, that are now snowflaking and roaning as well. She does, however, have several horses in her pedigree which are "roans", and "greys", which came out of non-(true)roan, and non-grey parents...so you KNOW they had to be appy.

I find it odd that the Pinto Association even allows minis to register what with their largely "un-known" parentage. Don't get me wrong...I am glad they do...but I wonder if the Association really knows how messed-up our horses papers really are when it comes to the true colours of their ancestors.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 6, 2009)

i would like to thank you all for your comments.

I love pintos, solids, appys and pintaloosa

my favorites are pintos don't know why just love them.

i think the reason i like pinto and appys so much there are not two of them just alike.

thanks everyone

see the photos

if you have any.

i know orion was very famous pintaloosa





when i first saw pintaloosa i was shock what in the world, but fell in love with them.

i bred my mare i used to own to a appy to see what they would have a very. i hate i had to sell the mare.

the mare is sorrel pinto bred to appy had a nice bay pintaloosa blue eyed colt.he is so pretty. he is mostly white with bay head white body and spoted butt to cute.

my black pinto filly mia in my avator dam is being bred to the same appy i used to own little america silver keepsake. i wanted a foal by keepsake so i will have a pinto or pintaloosa since the dam is homozygous for tobiano. the dam is a nice mare who was shown in amha as a yearling.

i pray she has a nice foal next year.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 7, 2009)

where are all those pintaloosa photos



i know you all have some out there


----------



## rubymtminis (Jun 7, 2009)

Hope my picture of my pintaloosa Prize works. At just turning 2 he is showing mottling at his mouth, eyeliner, and white flecking in his patterns.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi all!

I am on LB everyday, reading all the news and very helpful info, but rarely post. However just couldn't resist this topic!!

Picture of my Ancaster Maybe Baby as a foal - give you one guess who her GG G/sire is LOL!!






She is now 4 years old and has more spots on her front 'grey' area (marking are the same both sides), sorry but I dont have an up to date pic stored in my computer, but she is on my web site.

Anna


----------



## rubymtminis (Jun 7, 2009)

That is one gorgeous filly.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 7, 2009)

Few of ours::

Sky, black near leopard varnish splash overoloosa:






TJ, a yearling colt by Sky above and out of a black pinto mare; he's black with roaning, spots and carries splash as he has blue eyes (and both sire/dam are LWO negative)











Phoenix, also a yearling now, black pinto/pintaloosa (not sure if he's appying out) sired by Sky above and out of a silver dapple pintaloosa mare:






Trouble, a 2009 colt sired by Sky and out of a solid black/bay mare (who's sire was pinto and dam was appy, but mare shows no color/characteristics of either) Right now Trouble is solid except for the blaze/socks, but must also carry splash as both eyes are partial blue:











And last but not least is little Sage, 2009 black splash filly.. Sired by Sky, out of a black tobiano/splash mare and full sibling to TJ (second pictured above)


----------

